

How Robin Chase built Zipcar, the largest car-sharing service in the world - mindball
http://sprouter.com/blog/how-robin-chase-built-zipcar-largest-car-sharing-service-world/?utm_source=MadMimi&utm_medium=email&utm_content=30+March+2011+%2F%2F+Hottest+StartUps%2C+Events+%26+Resources&utm_campaign=Sprouter+Weekly%3A+March+30%2C+2011&utm_term=btn-readon_png

======
rwar
"Though Zipcar didn’t really incorporate reducing carbon emissions into its
core idea, Chase says it’s a by-product that can’t be taken away."

I think it is crucial that startups realize that they cannot predict all the
vectors their product will impact. However, that being said it is important
that they recognize the markets that they have impacted and capitalize on it.
Congrats Chase (and Zipcar)!

~~~
mindball
Hey you can always use <http://www.bixi.com>

------
grinich
She gave a fantastic talk at Startup Bootcamp in 2009. Definitely worth
watching.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ks4B82CJkpo>

